# Safest help to loose weight between clen, dnp, t3, ephedrine etc



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

hi fellas how r u ? 

Im actually dieting (carb cycling)and never tried ephedrine, clen or other. Just want your opinion thanksa lot buddys


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardio + Diet is the safe way to go.

(ephedrine, but all work in different ways, you need to research yourself to understand how they work)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

WOW,

that is a huge question, and really you need to be doing a lot more research as to what will fit in for you better, how you react to certain things and how it will fit into your lifestyle and training, as @lxm says though the single best way to lose weight and keep it off effectively is get your diet straight, and then train heavy, real heavy, and slot some cardio in for additional cals. However on the ones you mentioned, some pointers in order of increasing awareness required:

1/. Ephedrine - only ever run it as ECA (Click Here For Info On Eph). If you have any anxiety issues at all - steer clear of Eph, it will make them worse, a lot worse. That article also contains links to a lot of other great fat burners. If you do suffer with anxiety then look at the article on Rauwolscine, all the ups of Yohimbine, without the anxiety.

2/. Clen - Eps big brother. All the same conditions apply as above. Works on the Beta receptors in your cells, I haven't written anything on Clen (or its little brother Albuterol) yet, but something will probably pull something together shortly.

3/. T3 - TriIodoThyronine - hormone produced by the conversion of T4 which is produced Thyroid gland, in response to the release of Thyroid Stimulating Hormone. TSH is released at T3 levels drop. TSH causes T4 to be release - T4 gets converted to T3 and this is the one that is basically responsible for keeping you going. Low T3 levels and you basically shut down and become very lethargic. So after that, there are two ways of running T3, one is using a step and stop approach, and the other is constant dosing. As you add T3 in your natural TSH levels drop over time and your own T4 and hence T3 drops. so eventually your T3 will only be provided by the T3 you take. I prefer to run step and stop. If you consider T3 I will explain this method fuller, but basically increase based on body temp, and stop also based on body temp.

4/. DNP - the daddy of weight loss. Am currently writing a user guide to this, so I can point people at it rather than repeating things :lol: . Basically will make you lose weight like no other. Supplementation needs to be spot on, and does hydration. Needs to be treated with ultimate respect, can be a killer. But only in the same was as Paracetamol can be a killer. Use it intelligently and its superb.

SO get your diet, and weightloss programme sorted, then look more at these things, research and then ask questions about any gaps you have, or queries about what to do.

good luck

:thumb:


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> WOW,
> 
> that is a huge question, and really you need to be doing a lot more research as to what will fit in for you better, how you react to certain things and how it will fit into your lifestyle and training, as lxm says thou the single best way to lose weight and keep it off effectively is get your diet straight, and then train heavy, real heavy, and slot some cardio in for additional cals. However on the ones you mentioned, some pointers in order of increasing awareness required:
> 
> ...


I keep reading recommendations to run T3 and clen together during a cut as they work synergistically. I'm only going to be running T3 on mine...just for financial reasons I decided to limit myself to one fat burner and chose T3. Am I missing out so to speak by not stacking clen with it,or does T3 have a rep for working great on its own?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

T3 and Clen do make a great combination, not so much because of any great synergy, but because the work in completely different ways to each other. Clen is a Beta Agonist and works by interrupting the NorEpinephrine Transport, T3 acts directly increasing the metabolism and also increases the breakdown of fatty acids and cholesterol.

If you are going to get the best from T3 then I would suggest run it as a step and stop cycle. This method means you will get the most form the T3 you take and the T3 already in your body. If you take it long term then you lose any natural T3, so overall dose is reduced.

Step and Stop.

This method requires a thermometer.

On day 1 take your body temp (in a resting state, at least 2 hours after exercise, or anytime before) - note this down

Take 50mcg T3

An hour later take your temp - should be similar to the first one

on day 2 take 75mcg and again an hour later take your temp.

Keep increasing the dosage each day by 25mcg, until your temp an hour later has risen by 1 degree above the original temp you took on day 1.

THis dose is then your working dose.

Take this every day, and check your temp

At the point your temp is back down to the first temp stop taking the T3 (no ramp down)

you will find that in the following days your temp may fall below the original temp, this is normal. Once it is back to the original temp you can repeat

THis should give you maximal losses for the T3 you have.

holler if you need more. or want the science behind this explaining


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> I keep reading recommendations to run T3 and clen together during a cut as they work synergistically. I'm only going to be running T3 on mine...just for financial reasons I decided to limit myself to one fat burner and chose T3. Am I missing out so to speak by not stacking clen with it,or does T3 have a rep for working great on its own?


they both work well on their own. i have tried both on separate occasions and tried together. the weight loss was much faster together than both alone. but this may be just my case i am unsure. t3 is prescribed to fattys away. and clen for asthma.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> T3 and Clen do make a great combination, not so much because of any great synergy, but because the work in completely different ways to each other. Clen is a Beta Agonist and works by interrupting the NorEpinephrine Transport, T3 acts directly increasing the metabolism and also increases the breakdown of fatty acids and cholesterol.
> 
> If you are going to get the best from T3 then I would suggest run it as a step and stop cycle. This method means you will get the most form the T3 you take and the T3 already in your body. If you take it long term then you lose any natural T3, so overall dose is reduced.
> 
> ...


If you could mate whenever you get chance. Im always interested in the science behind protocols. Also how catabolic should I expect T3 doses of 75mgh dose a day and above to be? Il be running 400mg each test e tren e mast e with the T3, that should be more than enough AAS to counteract any catabolism of high dose T3 and a calorie deficit,shouldnt it? Or do ridiculous amounts of gear need to be run with it?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot DiggyV !!! awesome post ! I run 2 weeks of t3 once, makes my muscles flate...will never run it again.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Great write up Diggy. You know your shizzle.

A question to help the OP snd others, isn't clen and T3 supposed to be run whilst on Aas as the two eat muscle? Or is that myth?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Its not a myth bro. I noticed that with T3.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Professorx said:


> Its not a myth bro. I noticed that with T3.


**** man. Looks like I'll be running clen and eca 2 days on 2 off before dnp.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> If you could mate whenever you get chance. Im always interested in the science behind protocols. Also how catabolic should I expect T3 doses of 75mgh dose a day and above to be? Il be running 400mg each test e tren e mast e with the T3, that should be more than enough AAS to counteract any catabolism of high dose T3 and a calorie deficit,shouldnt it? Or do ridiculous amounts of gear need to be run with it?


 @foodaddict and anyone else that is interested. 

OK, there are basically four hormones involved in this process:

- Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone (TRH)

- Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)

- T4 or Thyroxine

- T3 or TriIdoThyronine

TRH is released by the hypothalamus at the base of your brain, in response to low T3 levels in the blood, this then acts on the pituitary gland causing it to release TSH. Your Thyroid gland gland produces both T4 and T3 in response to TSH. The ratio of free T4:T3 in the blood is somewhere near 20:1. T4 is also about 4-5 times less powerful than T3 as far as a metabolic hormone goes. T4 is then finally converted into T3 at a cellular level as required, by a protein called deiodinase. As a side note this conversion seems to be interrupted by DNP as it blocks the action of deiodinase, amongst other things - hence the need for T3 on DNP - but look out for my article on that coming soon.

So we get TRH -> TSH ->T4/T3 -> T3 and the level of T3 is used to control TRH - technically a negative feedback loop, because TRH is produced until T3 goes too high then it gradually reduces causing the Thyroid gland to produce less until balance is restored and TRH /TSH levels rise.

To allow for allow for short spikes in T3 levels the feedback loop from TRH -> TSH -> T4/T3 is slow.

It is this slowness that you capitalise on the step and stop method. You add in additional T3, which gives heightened leves in the blood and an increased metabolism - hence the rise in body temp. The TRH/TSH feedback loop slowly kicks in reducing the levels of natural T4/T3 in the blood until you get back to normal levels. At this point TRH/TSH will have stopped. You then stop the exogenous T3 (from your tablets) as the drop is quick, the TRH/TSH will start up again quite quickly but take a couple of days to reach normality again.

If you run it for a long time, you get the benefits of the T3 but none of the extra hit from the natural as production ceases. Also I know of one respected member on here (a MOD) on here that took T3 long term and ended up shutting down his own Thyroid production, and has to take T4 every day now for the rest of his life. These cases are very rare, but I will only ever run T3 on the step and stop method.

Hope this helps with a little more in depth info about this and what you are actually doing when you take T3. 

Also yes T3 is catabolic, but the AAS you have listed will be fine to run along side it to prevent this. I run TRT levels (ish) constantly and never lost any when taking T3.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Great post mate,very informative and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Also forgot to mention that in order for your natural Thyroid hormones to function correctly you need to not be deficient in Iodine. People in Western countries are fine, we have a balanced diet with plenty of meat, fish and dairy, however it can become reduced during pregnancy. Using something called Iodised Salt - you can get it from supermarkets - during pregnancy can reduce your chances of your Thyroid gland shutting down.

I didn't know this when my wife was pregnant and because her own iodine was low - while baby's was fine - coupled with a mild goitre she had when young, shut down her Thyroid and so she also takes T4 every day of her life.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Professorx said:


> hi fellas how r u ?
> 
> Im actually dieting (carb cycling)and never tried ephedrine, clen or other. Just want your opinion thanksa lot buddys


what really does the most is: good diet and hitting the gym.. clen or ephedrin will help achieve your goal by MAYBE 5%.. DNP tho is a whole different story im about to use it myself for the first time so cant really judge about it

but even if you take dnp or t3 or what ever, you gotta work on your diet!! i see alot of ppl here taking DNP and their diet is a real mess!! its a shame, i believe you can do alot with a clean diet and DNP tbh.

and if you have a messed up diet dont even bother thinking about taking ephedrin or clen... they are too unefficient to fix a messed up diet


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Clen whilst doing IF for me.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

good posts by Diggy.

for me the top are:

dnp (duh) (125mg)

ephedra (always take it for appetite suppression and energy boost)

clen

t3 (never had muscle loss issues btw)

Im gonna try Super HD soon and austinite's fat loss protocol stack (w/synephrine) that's getting good reviews on another board (not sure if i can post url but google those keywords).


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think i need to do more research on dnp ....can you explain a little bit more about how paracetomol and dnp compare in risks of death


----------

